

Netflix employee raises the bar for awesome customer service - prateekj
http://venturebeat.com/2013/10/11/awesome-netflix-customer-service-conversation/#!

======
duncan_bayne
... while pushing the W3C to endorse DRM in HTML5. They might have good
customer service, but trying to break the WWW more than makes up for it.

------
chrisgd
Very cool. I especially liked the "I'm an engineer, not a navigator" line and
response.

~~~
prateekj
Exactly! Big companies can learn a thing or two from this.

